# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Λυχνίες Ε88CC

## microwave

Οι *σπάνιες* E88CC της Telefunen με χρυσά ποδαράκια και το διαμάντι στη βάση. Οι λυχνίες είναι αχρησιμοποίητες. Πληροφορίες με pm, δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος.

----------

